# My little mini Pinscher Casper



## dogerman2008

http://www.minipinscher.orgfree.com


----------



## larisa

Owwww, he is sooooo cute.
I want my min pin Lora to have a friend like Casper


----------



## Bonn1997

Absolutely adorable


----------



## KelliCZ

Very cute I love the name


----------



## MoonStr80

sweet .. gonna need a little bigger size bed for his feet


----------



## Pepper

Sooo cute, and that's one of those squishy pillows, I have one in red! That dog must be pretty teeny to fit on there, those pillows aren't all that big!!


----------

